# Tide or Horns?



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

O.K. Comming out of half time Texas is down 24-6 and Colt Mccoy is out. Can Texas come back and make it a game? I woild like to see that but Texas will need to lace their man cleats up. ROLL TIDE!!


----------

